# OMG The Joker O__O



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

ok folks heres my joker costume 
yeah my hair isnt green but i ran out of time and never got the stuff to do it.....
anyhow, i had fun handing out candy at the mall and parading around like a nut.
wore the make up and outfit from 10am - 11:30pm 

but enough of that you want pictures i know 
















more can be found in my album  - Halloween Forum - the dogman's Album: My Joker Costume


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Awesome pics! Looks great!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh, dogman, how satisfying it is to see your costume in all it's glory after seeing the pieces come together. 

YOU ROCK!!!

Congratulations on a job well done. Excellent work!!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*Thanks Guys*

i have a couple more pics 

Batman taking candy from the Joker?:









and a sly attempt to coax superman to EVIL:


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Truly epic. 
I'll have pics up soon...as I get them developed!!
Good job!!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

*Midnight Release*

Hey guys, i pre ordered The Dark Knight (yes i accept it; i'm a geek ) and i have been thinking about going to the midnight release on Dec. 8. 
I have no idea when i'll be able to show up, how long i'll be there or what sort of people will be there, but i do know from when i pre ordered that at least 100 people should show up.

now my question is, as i have never been to a midnight release, whether or not to show up in costume, mostly for my own amusement.
i have no idea what the reaction is likely to be, or if anyone else will dress up.
to give you an idea of dressing up for things like this, i only saw one guy dressed for the movie at the theater and i heard of a small group (4-6 people) dressed for the midnight show. 

so what do you think, if i go to the midnight release, should i wear my full Joker costume, makeup and everything? or maybe just the clothes?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I was at the midnight release of the 7th Harry Potter book and people of all ages were dressed up. If it makes you happy and don't care what others think go for it! Either way it'll be fun. Especially if you think there's going to be a crowd there.


----------



## sandra040772 (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks good, and I bet the kids liked it.


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

The pics look great! Looks like the kids were having fun with you. If you want to go to the midnight show in full makeup, go for it! I think between Rocky Horror, Star Wars, Star Trek, Harry Potter and Pirates of the Carribean..........people are used to seeing fans dress us in theaters!!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Its not a midnight show, just a DVD release.

and kids did enjoy it but with a level of fear and mild confusion. 
a lot of them looked at me like i was going to hurt them....i felt kinda bad about it...


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I have dressed up for HP book release parties and midnight shows of HP movie releases, and there were plenty of people dressed up. But I don't do it for them, I do it for my own amusement. More than half the fun is watching everybody watching me, LOL!

My daughter and I just got Scarecrow fangs and are going to wear them to the midnight show of Twilight. 

Do it for you, if it feels good. If not, don't. If I had an awesome Joker costume like you have I'd be wearing it every chance I got!!!


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Dogman!

Your Joker outfit is fantastic!

Really great!


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

It looks like you got The Joker Heritage Collection costume from Rubie's. That's first class, well made costume. One of the best sellers this year........oh wait a minute Rubie's dropped the ball and didn't forecast the demand for this costume and didn't have enough for the public to buy. 
Anyway, you look killer and I'm sure you played it up too.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

coat and vest are hand made, everything else was found in thrift stores or on ebay 

as for the demand for the costume, while it was said to be a big deal, i saw one other joker....all the hype and nothing but disappointment....

i tried to play it up but the lil batmans wouldnt play along......too scared.....
but i had fun none the less 

thanks for the kudos everyone


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Dogman, I deeply congratulate you for this costume, as a costume maker and as a Batman fan. You obviously worked a lot on it!


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

wow, great job! your make-up looks dead on! what did you use fro the scars on your cheeks?
and hell yes you should dress up for the release! i always get a kick out of seeing peps dress up for stuff like that. Especially when someone goes that extra mile to really do it well like you did....


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

made the scars myself out of silicone. glued em down with spirit gum, had to reapply in little spots and completely once (had to eat, they wouldnt stay on)

i'll post pics when my camera is recharged ^__^

as for dressing up i dont know if i will go to midnight release but if i do i think i will just wear the clothes and not the makeup. we'll see


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

your pics look great. dress up and go. you're young and these are the fun things younguns should do. i can guarentee you at your age me and my friends would have had a blast.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nicely done! Did the kid dressed as Batman have antyhing to say to you??


----------

